# Mounting failed



## callousapathy (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, I have a Mac 10.5.. I am trying to download 8.  Every time the download is complete it says :


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 16, 2009)

How about some more details?
Can you explain what you mean by '8'?
And, what is ':' ?
I know it's a colon, but what does it say?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2009)

I received a PM from this user.  If I am correct, then the issue is with the version of iTunes that the original poster downloaded.  The version was iTunes 8.2 and the OP was having trouble mounting the dmg file.

Here is what the message said:



> Hi,
> I was trying to download itunes 8.2. I have the old version of itunes and every time I download it it says "mounting failed"... I need it for my ipod touch.. Please help me because I have no idea what is happening and I still cant use my ipod because of that... help......
> 
> Thank you. Callous.apathy



I am reposting this here because I figure it would help.


----------



## callousapathy (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks Nixgeek... If people out there have any idea how to deal with this problem then please let me know...


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 18, 2009)

As I mentioned, it's possible that your iTunes download got corrupted somehow.  Try downloading again and see if this time it works.  Also, make sure that you have 10.5.7 installed.  I saw that you mentioned 10.5, but I can't assume that to mean 10.5.7 which is the latest version.


----------



## callousapathy (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes I am still using 10.5. I will download 10.5.7 and then download the 8.2 version of itunes and then see if it works... Have my fingers crossed...


----------



## callousapathy (Jun 18, 2009)

Right seems like its gonna take 15 hours for the download .. So will let you know tomorrow, as to what is happening...


----------

